# XP Service Pack 3 - neue Features?



## partitionist (26. Februar 2007)

Ich hab mal früher gelesen, dass das Service Pack 3 für XP mit einigen neuen Features von Windows Vista ausgestattet wird stimmt das oder werden nur alle Patches seit SP2 integriert?


----------



## Nico Graichen (26. Februar 2007)

Hi,

Zur Zeit schieb MS das Service Pack vor sich her. Bisher hat Vista höchste Prio in der Entwicklung.
Inhaltsmäßig ist noch gar nichts bekannt, außer dass es jede Menge Security Updates enhält.
Quelle: http://www.golem.de/0610/48481.html


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Februar 2007)

Einer simplen Rechnung folgend duerfte es kein weiteres ServicePack fuer XP geben (und garkeines fuer Vista).
NT4 hatte 6 SPs und 2000 hatte 4.
Somit muss XP mit zweien auskommen und fuer Vista wird es dann entsprechend garkeins geben.


----------



## Radhad (26. Februar 2007)

Und was passiert mit dem Vista Nachfolger? Der wirdn ur bis Beta 2 entwickelt?


----------



## Nebuchadnezar (26. Februar 2007)

Vermutlich, da keiner auf den DRM Mist von Vista bock hat, was beim Nachfolger noch schlimmer sein wird -> der Start von Vista ist schon leicht in die Hose gegangen -> Nachfolger .. Ditto -> Microsoft geht in Konkurs (*Wunschdenken*)
:-D


----------



## Sinac (26. Februar 2007)

Der Nachfolger geht eh in die Hose - bis die einen komplett neuen Kernel entwickelt haben sind schon alle auf richtige Betriebssysteme umgestiegen


----------



## soyo (26. Februar 2007)

Was sind denn deiner Meinung nach "richtige" Betriebssysteme?


----------



## Navy (26. Februar 2007)

Unix(itäre). Das war ja einfach.


----------



## Nico Graichen (26. Februar 2007)

Ganz ehrlich Leute. Das ist alles dummes Gelaber.
Was bitte soll denn an Unix-System besser sein, als an Windows-System.
Dieses ganze gewäsch stammt nur aus Win 9x-Zeiten und die sind doch nun mehr als vorbei oder?
Ich hab 2 Rechner und einen Laptop mit Windows XP Pro und einen Rechner mit Vista und hab mit keinem bisher Probleme gehabt.
Wenn man natürlich ungeschützt im Internet unterwegs ist und konsequent die Updates von MS ignoriert braucht man sich auch nicht wundern, dass irgendwann jemand fremdes am eigenen Rechner hallo sagt.
Mal einen Gegenfrage: Wieso hat Suse z.B. mittlerweile eine Versionsnummer, die gegen unendlich geht? Bestimmt nicht, weil andauernd neue Features implementiert werden sondern um das System sicherer zu machen. Und nichts anderes geschieht bei Windows auch.


----------



## Sinac (26. Februar 2007)

Also Navy hat meine Meinung schon auf den Punkt gebracht, aber wir sollten das lassen denke ich. Jeder der beide Systeme *kennt* weiß was ich meine, alle anderen können gerne dabei bleiben was Ihnen am besten gefällt


----------



## Andreas Späth (26. Februar 2007)

Wer beide *kennt*, und ehrlich ist...  Der gibt zu dass Windows auch ein wirklich gutes OS ist. Wer anderes behauptet kann eben mit einem von beidem nicht wirlklich umgehen.

SP3 soll ja erst im Sommer kommen hab ich irgendwo in ner Klozeitschrift gelesen. Von daher heist es erstmal abwarten. Ich meine aber etwas von dem neuem Dateisystem gelesen zu heben. Ist das bei Vista eigentlich schon dabei ? Da gab es doch diverse Probleme. Habs ehrlichgesagt noch nicht getestet 
Und mit SP2 lebt es sich im Moment ja nicht schlecht 

Edit: @Dennis: Danke für die Info 
Edit2: Hab gerade mal gegoogelt, anscheinend wurde WinFS komplett eingestellt. Es werden vermutlich Teile davon für den nächsten SQL Server und ADO.Net genutzt....


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Februar 2007)

Ich denk mal Du redest von WinFS.

Soweit ich weiss wurde es nicht mit Vista ausgeliefert.


----------



## Nico Graichen (26. Februar 2007)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Wer beide *kennt*, und ehrlich ist...  Der gibt zu dass Windows auch ein wirklich gutes OS ist. Wer anderes behauptet kann eben mit einem von beidem nicht wirlklich umgehen.


richtig.
Wenn ich es darauf anlegen, bring ich Unix/Linux genauso zum Absturz wie Windows. Und Das Linux sicherer ist mag ich auch bezweifeln. Nur dass es für ein System weniger Viren gibt heißt nicht, dass es sicherer ist.

Aber egal. Ende mit dem Glaubenskrieg 


DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> SP3 soll ja erst im Sommer kommen hab ich irgendwo in ner Klozeitschrift gelesen. Von daher heist es erstmal abwarten.


Ja, aber erst 2008 (siehe oben)


DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Ich meine aber etwas von dem neuem Dateisystem gelesen zu heben. Ist das bei Vista eigentlich schon dabei ? Da gab es doch diverse Probleme. Habs ehrlichgesagt noch nicht getestet


Wie Dennis scon geschrieben hat, wurde WinFS mit Vista nicht ausgeleifert. 
Grund: Das Projekt wurde schon vor über einem Jahr eingestellt (wie du ja auch schon selbst rausgefunden hast  :-(  )


----------



## Sinac (27. Februar 2007)

Ich halte Windows nicht unbedingt für ein schlechtes OS, aber ich halte Linux für ein besseres, grade weil nicht jeder  es bedienen kann. Aber ihr habt recht, wir werden uns nicht einig, es kommt wohl auch drauf an was man machen will etc.

WinFS ist komplett eingestellt. In Vista sind aber trotzdem ein paar ganz gute Neuerungen eingeflossen, wäre wirklich interessant ob sich da für XP mit dem neuen SP auch noch was tut. Aber die neue Oberfläche von Vista ist echt der super Ressourcenkiller, weiß nicht ob ich mir das antun werde.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Norbert Eder (27. Februar 2007)

Sinac hat gesagt.:


> Ich halte Windows nicht unbedingt für ein schlechtes OS, aber ich halte Linux für ein besseres, grade weil nicht jeder  es bedienen kann.


Dieses wirklich sehr gute Argument muss festgehalten werden.

Werdet doch mal erwachsen und diskutiert mit Fakten oder laßt es bleiben.


----------



## Sinac (27. Februar 2007)

Norbert Eder hat gesagt.:


> Dieses wirklich sehr gute Argument muss festgehalten werden.
> 
> Werdet doch mal erwachsen und diskutiert mit Fakten oder laßt es bleiben.



Grade um eine solche Diskusion zu vermeiden (da wir das schon sehr oft hatten) habe ich mal auf Fakten verzichtet und nur meine Meinung geäußert um dem Ganzen ein Ende zu setzen. Ich denke nicht das es in deinem und unserem Interesse sein kann das auch dieser Thread wieder mit geflame um Windows und Linux endet


----------



## Nico Graichen (27. Februar 2007)

Um mal wieder zum Thema Neuerungen zurück zu kommen: 
Die Oberfläche von Vista die du meinst heißt Aero. Wenn du sie nicht nutzen willst, kannst du sie auch ganz einfach abschalten, und ein anderes Theme auswählen. So ein "super Resourcenkiller" ist die Oberfläche aber auch nicht. Natürlich brauchen die zusätzlichen Prozesse mehr Arbeitsspeicher, aber mit 512 MB RAM sollte man Vista mit Aero-Oberfläche sowieso nicht betreiben.

@Topic:
Ich bin mal gespannt, ob es neue Features im Service Pack geben wird. Vorstellen könnte ich mir aber, dass z.B. der Defender (ebenfalls in Vista) und weiter Security Tools mit dabei sein wird.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Februar 2007)

Defender kann man schon seit langem frei bei MS runterladen.
Ich hab ihn hier auf der Arbeit laufen. Hatte damals auch schon die Public Beta davon getestet.
Den darin integrierten Software Explorer find ich eigentlich garnicht schlecht.

Hier mal ein Screenshot zusammen mit der Windows Powershell. Auf XP natuerlich.


----------



## Navy (27. Februar 2007)

> Ganz ehrlich Leute. Das ist alles dummes Gelaber.

Das ist jetzt rekursiv. Wie lustig.

> Was bitte soll denn an Unix-System besser sein, als an Windows-System.

Usermanagement, OpenSource Software, großer Freiheitsgrad, Mächtigkeit der Tools, volle Kontrolle über das System, Gewissheit über Integrität seiner Daten, Stufenlose Anpassungen der Arbeitsumgebung, Unterstützung sehr vieler Systeme (von Alpha bis Sparc und noch viel mehr), Unterstüzung von mehr als 4 Cores ohne Einschränkung, Hotplug, echtes Multiusersystem, so gut wie keine Viren, läuft mit dem aktuellen Kernel auch noch auf einem *alten* (80486er) System, schnelle Exploitfixes, keine zwingende Abhängigkeit zwischen GUI und Anwendersoftware (siehe IE und Windows), Lesemöglichkeit von einer Vielzahl an FS, wenige "sind sie sicher" Fragen, umfangreiche mitgelieferte Dokumentation, Sprachwechsel ohne Neuinstallation, keine Lizenzgebühren

Brauchst Du noch mehr? 

> Dieses ganze gewäsch stammt nur aus Win 9x-Zeiten und die sind doch nun mehr als 
> vorbei oder?

Oder!

> Ich hab 2 Rechner und einen Laptop mit Windows XP Pro und einen Rechner mit Vista 
> und hab mit keinem bisher Probleme gehabt.

Das bedeutet jedoch nicht, daß Windows deswegen gut ist. Das heißt nur, daß Du Dich nur im Rahmen der gegebenen Möglichkeiten bewegt hast und auch nie über den Rand hinausgeblickt hast.

Ist im Grunde ja auch kein Problem, wenn man zufrieden mit dem System ist, welches man benutzt, jedoch sollte man auch die andere Seite kennen.

> Wenn man natürlich ungeschützt im Internet unterwegs ist und konsequent die Updates 
> von MS ignoriert braucht man sich auch nicht wundern, dass irgendwann jemand 
> fremdes am eigenen Rechner hallo sagt.

Wie kann das denn passieren? Etwa wieder mit adminaccount eingeloggt gearbeitet? Mhmm...

> Mal einen Gegenfrage: Wieso hat Suse z.B. mittlerweile eine Versionsnummer, die 
> gegen unendlich geht?

Bei Dir fängt die Unendlichkeit nach 10,2 an?
Die Relevanz der Versionsnummer bezüglich der Mächtigkeit eines Systems musst Du mir auch mal erklären.
Ach ja, tippe mal in der Konsole von Windows "ver" ein, was sagt Dir das? Was sagt das überhaupt konkret über das OS aus?

> Bestimmt nicht, weil andauernd neue Features implementiert werden sondern um das
> System sicherer zu machen. Und nichts anderes geschieht bei Windows auch.

Meinst Du eigentlich auch was Du schreibst? 
Hast Du Dir nur einmal die Mühe gemacht und OpenSuse.org gelesen? Sicherlich werden Fehler gefixt, davon ist Linux nicht gefeit, aber was Du meinst ist nicht das OS sondern eine Distribution. Wenn Du schon Fehler meinst, dann guck Dir einfach mal das bugzilla unter http://www.kernel.org an, dann wirst Du erkennen, daß  ständig am Kernel gearbeitet und gepatcht wird - öffentlich für jederman zugänglich ohne irgendwas zu veschweigen. Windows hast das Prinzip "security by obscurity", welches so nicht funktionieren kann, denn dazu gibt es viel zu viele dubiose Gestalten die versuchen ein System zu kompromitieren.


----------



## Sinac (28. Februar 2007)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> Windows hast das Prinzip "security by obscurity", welches so nicht funktionieren kann, denn dazu gibt es viel zu viele dubiose Gestalten die versuchen ein System zu kompromitieren.



Das kann ich auch ganz genau so unterschreiben! Auch wenn das nicht so direkt übertragbar ist: Jeder Sicherheitsexperte verabscheut Protokolle und Verfahren, die nicht öffentlich einsehbar sind. Siehe z.B. CryptiCore unter SSH.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

